# User device usage



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi forum admins,

I'm wondering if there is info re: what type of devices users prefer to use? In the current day and age we are now more mobile than ever - are more users logging in using their desktops or are they using mobile devices? Thanks!

Ian


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Windows laptop & Chrome works fine & causes me no problems using the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I use Windows 10 PC with Chrome now since they fixed the bugs and now IE is unsupported. I never found Edge satisfactory.

I use Android phone and an old version of UC browser which has the brilliant feature of text wrapping when zooming. Other browsers and the newer version don't wrap so you need to pan about to read if you zoom in. It works fine with the forum but fails on some newer websites and I wouldn't trust it for anything sensitive so I use the latest Chrome for payments etc. Chrome is slow in comparison however.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

oh i meant the TT Forum users. Are there analytics that tells you whether the forum users are logging in on what specific device? From Google or something?


----------

